# Two locals with cool font embossing



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

Both St.pete Florida


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 20, 2021)

Really cool meds, I too love the font used. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

